# A New Way To Resolve Forum Disputes



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I call it Rock - Scissors - Paper - Slingshot - Beer


Forum Member A sends a PM to forum member C (the adjudicator) with round 1, 2 and round 3 choice.
Forum Member B sends a PM to forum member C (the adjudicator) with round 1, 2 and round 3 choice.
Forum Member C posts the match highlights and announces a winner


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I want to play, I need an adjudicator and an opponent........


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

I think beer beats everything right?!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Btoon84 said:


> I think beer beats everything right?!


Hahahah, trust me, it was tempting


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I reckon they should use this at the ECST as a tie breaker


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Also surprised you didn't call it paper, rock, scissors, speer broom.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Btoon84 said:


> Also surprised you didn't call it paper, rock, scissors, speer broom.


Oh man, you crack me up.

DOH! Why didn't I think of that !!!


----------



## Jeff Lazerface (May 7, 2013)

I will join your thing!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Match 1 : Jeff Lazerface VS Hrawk

Who is adjudicating ?


----------



## AlmightyOx (Mar 4, 2013)

Oh god. I know I'm going to regret this but with Lazerface, as the proprietor of the spearbroom, in the race, I feel it is my civic duty to adjudicate this clash of the titans. LAZERFACE... HRAWK... LET THE DUEL BEGIN!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

PM sent... Lets go laser !!!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

.​


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Yeah but mine has slingshots and beer!!!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

So who won?


----------



## AlmightyOx (Mar 4, 2013)

No one yet. Waiting on Lazer's three rounds.


----------



## HerecomestheBOOM (May 9, 2013)

pfff, this is a slingshot forum isn't it? I think we should just duel it out instead


----------



## FWV2 (Mar 10, 2013)

AND?????


----------



## Jeff Lazerface (May 7, 2013)

RAAAAAAAAAAAA!


----------

